# Creatine?



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

I haven't done sufficient research (for safety) yet, but it looks like creatine might be something I will start taking to hopefully benefit my current weight training efforts. If you have to share any info regarding the safety of creatine, please post. 

I started looking around the GNC.com website and they have quite a selection of creatine related products. I don't know if pure creatine or creatine formulas would be better for me. Any input? Anyone use creatine and have any advice/stories/ whatever to share? Then please post! 

Thanks.


----------



## Richieboy (Feb 19, 2006)

I took creatine for a little while but never finished the tub. I remember it gave me a little extra energy and strength, like just enough to get that last rep or to go like 5 pounds heavier. Its good if youve been working out for a while and hit that plateau. Youre only supposed to use it for like 4 or 5 weeks at a pop then take a break. Check out some of the body building forums and theyll give you a wealth of information. 
Oh, and i remember they had creatine pills or powder. Go with the powder, its cheaper and works better. Im pretty sure youre not supposed to mix it up with grape juice for some strange reason, the guy at GNC should know.
btw, Whats SOMA?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

As far as studies goes creatine has been shown to be safe when taken in correct doses. High amounts of creatine could possibly pose stress on kidneys but not a lot of research behind that either. I'd go on bulknutrition.com and order some CEE powder. Take 3-5 grams a day. That's all you need.


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ive taken creatine for two years and i was benching 175% of my body weight. So, yes. I highly reccoment taking creatine. It says ur supposed to do a loading phase where you take 4 times the amount for a week, but dont do that. Just take the normel dose every day before you work out. Also, take it on days even when you dont work out. BTW, you CAN take it with grapefruit juice, that is the most reccommended juice to take it with, but you can also use any other juice that has carbs in it: for example, cranberry, apple, or grapefruit juice. Good luck!


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Dont do it! THE ONLY THING U NEED IS PROTEIN SHAKE, in my opinion.

No one knows the long term effects; you dont want to risk anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is this stuff I buy at owrk from SoBe that has creatine, arginine, and something that starts with a T (sorry, I couldn't remember it :lol thiamine?). Anyway, it is called an energy drink that comes in a big can. The sugar-free version at $1.50 :afr is 10 Cal/serving and tastes kind of nasty, but I ran pretty well with the stuff. Does creatine work for running?

(**I just caught myself typing the word "creating" instead of "creatine" - I guess I don't type that word very often!)


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

probably taurine...that gives me the jitters, like caffinex10.

arginie is a vasodialator, helpful in giving you that "pump", and improving vascularity, as well as cardiovascular health.

although i think the amnts in sobe drinks are negligible.


----------



## H8tobogie (Apr 7, 2006)

in my experience - and I've been in heavy weight training for 15 years - the best way to take creatine is to buy it at a reputable health food store where it is pure creatine - just like GNC, but at a fraction of the cost. The formulas are really just giving you sugar to help the uptake of the creatine, which is known to help and to capitalize on this - they come up with "proprietary formulas" to charge you a lot more. I buy the 18oz powdered gatorade mix at the grocery store and simply use about 3/4 of a scoop with the 5mg of creatine and I get much better results! The stuff definitely works!

Good luck with it...


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

i'd actually shy away from purchasing creatine (or any product for that matter) from GNC..stick with an online store like 1fast400.com and bodybuilding.com for quality cheap suplpements.

gnc products are manufactured for them by ****ty companies, and they charge a lot more than it's worth.


----------

